# Vermont was not nice to my car....



## rawritspawel (Jul 20, 2009)

haha


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Vermont was not nice to my car.... (rawritspawel)*

Have some car with that salt!








Where did you ski? I used to do January trips to Smugglers Crotch and Mad River Glen back when I was still a Jersey boy.


----------



## rawritspawel (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Vermont was not nice to my car.... (Snowhere)*

i was up at killington for a week


----------

